# New hydraulic leak



## Billy McKinley (2 mo ago)

Hello all. New here. We've got a 78 JD 300b that my son and I have been working on. 4 hydraulic cylinders rebuilt, in-frame sleeve kit with pistons and a new seat. Yesterday it developed a leak that's coming from the weep hole I'm figuring is below the clutch housing. It's a steady stream but not a pressure leak. Leaks more when rear is higher than front. Is this thing going to have to be broke apart? The steering column was loose and I removed it to replace a broken bolt. Made a new gasket and went back with grade 8 bolts. Could this be related. Thanks in advance.

More info. I cranked it up and ran all the hydraulics through. Raised rear like it was yesterday and it wasn't pouring out the bottom hole until I shut it off. Was pouring out while running yesterday also.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
My guess is hyd reverser input shaft seal is leaking. Tractor will require a split to repair leak.


----------



## Billy McKinley (2 mo ago)

Figured it would end up a split. Seal may have never been changed. Never been into one of these, but I guess I'll check that off my list soon.
What else should I change while in there?









And thanks for the welcome and info.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

You're welcome. I will suggest to check reverser pressures & if low inspect reverser seals & clutch plates


----------



## Billy McKinley (2 mo ago)

How would I check the reverser pressures ?


----------



## Billy McKinley (2 mo ago)

Also, whe 300b is in high range and trying to climb an incline,(15-20 degree) it will stall the engine quickly. Would reverser pressure be a culprit?


----------

